# BIG THANKS TO BEN LINNEY!!



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi all, finally got the euro map off ben linney for the cobb ap. WOW!!! i am stunned! what a different car i couldn't believe how quick i was changing gears!! my afr went to 11.1 but was normally around 11.8-9. boost didn't get to 1.4, probaby 1.2 tops. you all have to get this done, it's unbelievable. and no, ben hasn't payed me to post this!!  easy to do aswell. chuffed :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

So were you already running a Cobb?

What other mods have you done? I wouldn't have thought 1.4bar was within the range for the stock turbos anyway...


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

had the cobb a while but was waiting for ben to fine tune the euro map. car is stock except for a miltek y pipe which as i understand provides no performance increase. ben told me just to keep my eye on air fuel and boost when i first try it and said if boost goes over 1.4bar stop immediately. no such problem, boost and afr perfect! im over the moon with it !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Did you try the Cobb with the US map first or is this the first time you tried it?

And did you load Stage 1 or Stage 2 map?

I should be getting mine next week...


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

no this is the first time i have used it, only stage 1 as i have not got a full exhaust. i wasn't expecting so much difference from what i think is more of an optimisation than anything!


----------

